# Boat for sale. 1500 obo



## NateJ (Nov 13, 2013)

moving out of state so I am selling my Duck hunting boat. It has been a great little boat, light enough to take just about anywhere. 14' 36 partial V-hull. Has a New 6.5 HP Predator Motor hooked up to a SPS Longtail mud motor (SPS Brand mudmotorkit.com) its used but has a ton of life left in it. The boat is registered and has been out this year, but only a few times. It is water ready and can take it hunting same day you purchase. Its on a Brand new $700 YachtClub fully adjustable trailer, its been from Fruit Heights to Farmington Bay 4 times and thats all its been used. Give me a call or text at 801-699-0155.

This site won't let me upload pics right now I'll try to update with pics as soon as I can.

Ksl ad has pics

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=42563751


----------

